# Western Reformed Seminary



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 11, 2011)

Is WRS any good? I looked at their site and didn't really see much. I don't know anything about them. Anyone help?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 11, 2011)

Western Reformed Seminary - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Western Reformed Seminary : Personal Touch... Pastoral Vision

I think they are pretty small, and the Bible Presbyterian Church is quite small these days compared to the mid 20th Century. I'm sure it's open to more than just BPC students though. 

Over the past few years I've read some good articles by the President, John A. Battle and perhaps others in their journal and maybe elsewhere. Doctrinally the main difference is that they are generally (if not always) covenant premillennial as opposed to the amil or postmil views you're more likely to find in other Reformed institutions. The "about us" link states that they teach from that perspective. 

The BPC has also identified with fundamentalism in the past. But today, and perhaps especially in the case of WRS, that may be somewhat muted compared to previous years when Carl McIntire was the driving force in the BPC. 

If you're Baptist as your profile states and are looking to minister in that context, given their doctrinal stance you're not going to learn much if anything about Baptist distinctives or Baptist history. 

Others will likely know more.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 11, 2011)

My wife and I took classes from WRS when we lived in Tacoma. We loved having an actual Reformed Seminary just 5 minutes away. I know several graduates, and a many of them have gone on to be exceptional pastors.

Chris Lensch is the registrar and Hebrew professor. He's a BP, but he is very fond of Reformed Baptists. He recommended Providence RBC in University Place to us years ago, saying that Pastor Lyon is the best reformed preacher in the area.

WRS is small, but it is solid. You might try to contact John Dyck, who is a board member and PB member. Dr. Battle and Chris Lensch are also very open and eager to answer questions.


----------

